# Un-friggin-believable!!!



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Last week I asked some questions about kids going into foster care and about one of my students who had a shit life and family. I sold a bunch of cigars to raise some $$ to buy him some clothes and essentials, which was cool since he's a great kid and deserves a chance at making something out of his life. Well, SmokinJ decided to help me and him out with an iPod Nano!!! I don't know anything about iPods, but my student was shits and grins the whole time I had him at lunch and gave it to him. I think he wanted to drop some tears, but hugging me was enough :eeek: I got his name engraved on the back, so no one at his foster home can take it from him.

Along with the iPod for the kid, David felt the need to kick me in the nuts with an amazing bomb. I was shocked at his kindness of the gift for my student and the aftershock of the cigar bomb was a killer. I received all these on Monday, but with tax season and an 8 1/2 month old Moose crawling around, I haven't had any time to post pics. SmokinJ, your generosity is amazing. I will make it to Kentucky and the drinks will be on me :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Really nice for you and more importantly for your student. You are a great guy JB, and you deserve it! 

Ok, so is that an Edge batallion maduro I see there??? Hope it doesn't knock you down this time!

Great job Smokinj


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

That's top notch quality all around!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, you really did get taken out.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Is that an RP Edge with a gold band ? What is that ?

Or am I just seeing the reflection off the cigars on either side ?


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

SmokinJ is a true BOTL that's for sure.

simply amazing.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

As I always say in your case JB, great things happen to great people.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I can't believe you. The guy sends the kid an ipod and a bunch of cigars and you keep the cigars all for yourself. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Joey,

I must have missed the original post. PM me if there is anything you need for the foster care kid. Between my wife and I we have 6 kids so there is lots of new/gently used stuff I could send. 

SmokinJ is THE MAN! Sorry again for missing the original post.


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Excellent post! It's good to know there are still some really great people around.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

David is one excellent BOTL thats for sure.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

_WOW_

You guys are great here(gals too) Bewtween what you did, and then the Bomb, now I know there are still good peeps out there.:spiderman:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

And there's more good peeps here per capita than anywhere else on the planet. Way to go SmokinJ, Good for you Joey.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

stlcards said:


> As I always say in your case JB, great things happen to great people.


what goes around comes around. I'm a firm believer in that. way to go JB


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What a nice haul.bro


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn you guys never cease to amaze me around here.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

forgop said:


> I can't believe you. The guy sends the kid an ipod and a bunch of cigars and you keep the cigars all for yourself. :lol: :lol: :lol:


The kid only lives 2 blocks away, and doesn't know where I live...yet :brick:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Joey,
> 
> I must have missed the original post. PM me if there is anything you need for the foster care kid. Between my wife and I we have 6 kids so there is lots of new/gently used stuff I could send.
> 
> SmokinJ is THE MAN! Sorry again for missing the original post.


Tommy, thanks a ton and I'll keep you in mind. He came to school today wearing an entirely new outfit I bought him at the Aeropostale' outlet store and everyone (even the other teachers) was impressed by him. I did what any of y'all would have done for a kid in need. I'm a lot cigar poor for a while, but he's worth it. There are some new cigars I'll put on a "to get" list and take care of business that means something.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Tommy, thanks a ton and I'll keep you in mind. He came to school today wearing an entirely new outfit I bought him at the Aeropostale' outlet store and everyone (even the other teachers) was impressed by him. I did what any of y'all would have done for a kid in need. I'm a lot cigar poor for a while, but he's worth it. There are some new cigars I'll put on a "to get" list and take care of business that means something.


Very nice Joe. let me know if you need anything, and I'll get it up to you!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

that is freaking awsome!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

David is one hellofa BOTL. So are you joey! Pure kindness from both of you! A+!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*now that is what the live is all about! you're a great guy joe.*


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job to both of you. Keep it real.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Wow that is very nice of both of you! Great job!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

i freaking love this place. You guys are a great example of what it really means to be giving.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Smokinj is a fine botl!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

That was a great gesture on both your parts! NICE HIT!!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is awe-inspiring - Dave is one helluva generous bro. Well done - by both of you!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool stuff right there!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

What comes around, goes around.. True dat..

Good looking out, both of u..


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that with us Joey. I just had a friend adopt 4 Foster kids. There parents left them in a hotel room and can not be found now, so her and her husband adopted all 4 of them!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job Dave! You really deserved it JB!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a great there are alot of kids that need people like you


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i'll tell ya what. HATS OFF to Dave. he is a BOTL that i'd be honored to have on my team (*AND* the opposing...lol)


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That is very very generous of both of you! Great hit!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice. I am constantly amazed by the generosity on this site, and this is truly a brotherhood and sisterhood. Flint


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats F'n awesome! When you talk about top-notch BOTL, David is one notch above that! (and so are you Joey.)


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy hell SmokinJ, what a guy!!! And Joey you def. deserve the smokes!!! I have a sneaking suspicion that kid might have another gift coming his way


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Good things happen to good people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That is what BOTL is all about,you both are class acts!!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

You know what they say about one good deed...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joey and smokinj two generous and true BOTL's and just fine people


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Incredible!

Nice hit!!

SmokinJ is a class act all the way!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

ive watched this whole story going on aqnd my heart goes out to everyone involved
smokinj you did a great thing and you too joeybear
as the jewish say
save one life save the world entire


----------

